
35 years ago, Isaac Asimov was asked to predict the world of 2019 - nickparker
https://www.thestar.com/news/world/2018/12/27/35-years-ago-isaac-asimov-was-asked-by-the-star-to-predict-the-world-of-2019-here-is-what-he-wrote.html
======
reaperducer
_If the United States and the Soviet Union flail away at each other at any
time between now and 2019, there is absolutely no use to discussing what life
will be like in that year. Too few of us, or of our children and grand·
children, will be alive then for there to be any point in describing the
precise condition of global misery at that time._

A lot of the people I work with are too young to wrap their brains around the
idea that the vast majority of people were _really scared_ of nuclear war.
They've grown up with a mindset that, in spite of 9/11, war happens somewhere
else to someone else.

This is largely because of the success of the military's "fight them over
there so we don't have to fight them over here" strategy. But at the same
time, it's reduced the notion of war to a video game, and empathy has gone by
the wayside.

 _By 2019, we will be back on the moon in force_

Oops.

------
tracker1
Interesting how many things he got right... and while part of his education
prediction is right, I feel that much is not better and in fact lost in more
recent generations, including my own.

My great grandmother was a school teacher... when I was younger, I remember
looking at a 5th grade textbook from when she taught, compared to what I had
nearer that time... It was harder than what I saw through H.S. even. It was an
english language textbook. There was similar for Math as well.

I think a large part is lost from current american schools where homework is
rarely assigned, and the coursework has been watered down rather than asking
students to rise up, or heaven forbid more general separation of classes based
on ability.

